# Solar Charged LG phone, let's go green



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried Solar Charged LG phone? Wondering if solar powered battery works well and long... Any experience?

Thanks


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Personally, I can't imagine setting my phone in the sun in Dubai. But something like Solio would work since it connects via a cable.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Its crap. Should be renamed from LG POP to LG BUST


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

ok cool, i'll stick with Nokia then ))
thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Solar power does not need constant sunlight, simply leaving it in your car while driving or even under a light at home will still charge the battery.

To be honest I think it's great that all manufacturers are looking at solar energy, especially in this region - I know I am!

So instead of slagging them off, maybe you should congratulate them....

Just a thought.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Solar power does not need constant sunlight, simply leaving it in your car while driving or even under a light at home will still charge the battery.
> 
> To be honest I think it's great that all manufacturers are looking at solar energy, especially in this region - I know I am!
> 
> ...


it will take time until people will start to be concerned about reducing carbon footprint and switching on to solar power whenever possible... not everyone is working in green or energy management companies to understand the scope of problem globally... i personally just don't like LG, but was wondering if anyone tried this phone... if Nokia will create similar one I'll go for it tomorrow


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I prefer Sony Ericsson personally, I always was Nokia, but since using my white/pink phone, i've become a convert!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I prefer Sony Ericsson personally, I always was Nokia, but since using my white/pink phone, i've become a convert!


impressive :eyebrows: do you wear white-pink suit too???


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

no he personally prefers straight jackets!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not a preference as such, where I stay it's mandatory!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

lmao


----------



## AJ_DXB (Apr 4, 2010)

I mean I'm not gonna address this phone specifically but I think lots of "green" claims are false crappy marketing tools

lots of solar and hybrid batteries leave a very large carbon footprint to manufacture and are much less bio-degradable. Before we make a decision, we need to consider the full chain , raw material to ultimate disposal, carbon footprint. 

just a thought!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

this forum start to be a simposium of energy management specialists ))))


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But this technology takes funding, and so as its growing, we do need to support it to a point. It may not be as green as could be, but its getting to the break even point of the foot print and then to keep going.


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice try but poor LG is way too far to compete with Nokia , HTC , Blackberry and Sony Ericsson


----------

